# Selling Eggs



## 1234CockaDoodleDoo (Jan 30, 2014)

I have 30 week old Barred Rock hens that just started laying this month and there eggs are smaller most of the time. My question is if fresh eggs go for $4.00 a dozen in my area should I sell my eggs at a discounted price because they are still on the smaller side?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes. Pullet eggs are smaller and charging the same price for them as the extra large / large eggs is not good. You would be lucky to get return customers if you charged that much for pullet eggs.


----------



## 1234CockaDoodleDoo (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you.

Sent from my HTC One using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

